# How to make solder



## golddie (Jun 18, 2009)

I know that cadmium is used but I would like to know the exact formula.
If anyone can help that would be nice
I would like to make all the popular type for example

10K yellow hard
10K yellow medium
10K yellow soft

14K yellow hard
14K yellow medium
14K yellow soft

18K yellow hard
18K yellow medium
18K yellow soft

10K white hard
10K white medium
10K white soft

14K white hard
14K white medium
14K white soft

18K white hard
18K white medium
18K white soft


Silver solder

Platinum solder

Palladium solder

Thanks


----------



## golddie (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi people 
I did a bit of research I found something good
http://www.ganoksin.com/borisat/nenam/wgc-gold-solders.htm


----------



## golddie (Jun 18, 2009)

As for silver solder I found this page
http://www.ganoksin.com/orchid/archive/199808/msg00080.htm

I don't know if its a good formula
Does anyone have a better method


----------

